#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   chronisch suizidal >

## Anonymisiert

Vor zwei Monaten versuchte ich mein Leben zu beenden. Wurde jedoch zu früh gefunden und "gerettet". Es gab verschiedene Vereinbarungen, u.a. dass ich in eine bestimmte psychosomatische Akutklinik gehen solle. Obwohl ich keinen Sinn darin sah und sehe, habe ich zugestimmt und alles von meiner Seite getan, um meinen Part zu 100 Prozent zu erfüllen, auch wenn mir immer deutlicher bewusst wurde, dass ich dafür sehr gegen mich selbst arbeiten muss.  
Die andere Seite (Ärzte) scheint jedoch den Mund etwas zu voll genommen zu haben. Nach zwei ausführlichen Gesprächen zieht sich die Klinik jetzt zurück. Sie könne mir keine Behandlung anbieten. Gründe kenne ich nicht - evtl. bin ich ein zu heißes Eisen.  
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich hatte einen für mich perfekten Zeitpunkt gewählt, wurde von außen gezwungen weiterzumachen ohne Aussicht auf Zukunft oder auch nur ein Fünkchen Hoffnung auf Verbesserung oder irgendwie positive Veränderung und habe außer schöner Worte keinerlei Hilfe bekommen. Selbst die Nachbetreuung nach dem Suizidversuch war unter aller Kanone. Ich möchte nicht ins Detail gehen - glaubt mir oder lasst es. Es war und ist immer noch so. 
Nun weiß ich einfach nicht weiter. Ich möchte so gerne für immer gehen, weiß jedoch, dass es da ein paar scharfe Augen gibt und würde mich auch irgendwie schuldig fühlen, nachdem es doch einen ziemlich großen Einsatz gab (Polizei, Rettungswagen, Intensivstation etc.) und ich immerhin zugesagt habe, mir andere, vielleicht auch neue Perspektiven vermitteln zu lassen.  
Nur, wenn die Seite, die diese Aufgabe übernehmen sollte, mich nur hängen lässt und sich dann noch völlig zurückzieht, wie soll das dann gehen? Welche Alternativen gibt es und ist es denn wirklich meine Aufgabe, nach Alternativen zu suchen? Reichen 100 Prozent nicht aus, muss ich 150 oder 200 Prozent leisten und der "Vertragspartner" darf sich nach zwei Gesprächen mit mir "vornehm zurückziehen"? 
Wie nah mir dieser Suizidwunsch immer noch ist wurde mir gestern eindrücklich vermittelt, als ich bei einem neuen Arzt (neue Fachrichtung) in der Praxis war und nach 20 Minuten Wartezeit so stark getriggert war, dass ich die Praxis fluchtartig verlassen musste und mir nichts mehr wünschte, als gegen einen Baum fahren zu dürfen - endlich alles hinter mir lassen. Meine "Weißkittel"-Phobie hat Ausmaße erreicht, die mich ängstigen und der ich nahezu nichts mehr entgegenzusetzen habe. Es ist nur noch eine kurze Strecke bis zur Dissoziation wenn ich Ärzte sehe. Bisher war es noch nicht so weit, nach dem Erleben gestern ist mir jedoch klar, dass die Dissoziation schon vor der Tür steht. 
Wie ist es möglich, in etwas zurückgezerrt zu werden, das man wohl überlegt weggeben wollte und dann nahezu völlig alleingelassen zu werden?
Wie ist es möglich, dass ich alles offen legen muss, innerste Gedanken und Gefühle, jede Menge Befundberichte (diverse chron. somatische Erkrankungen und KPTS) etc, wildfremde Menschen in vieles reinschauen lassen, selbst in intimste und sensibelste Bereiche, und die andere Seite mich dann nach Wochen des Wartens, Bangens, Ängstigens und Hoffens (das ist Folter!) mit einem lapidaren Mail abspeisen darf, ich solle mich an den Hausarzt wenden, mit ihm sei alles besprochen? Bin ich es nicht mal wert, dass man mir die Entscheidung ob die psychosomatische Klinik mich aufnimmt oder nicht, selbst mitteilt? Und wie oft habe ich genau solches erniedrigendes Vorgehen immer und immer wieder erlebt? Wieviel Verachtung und Demütigung kann ein Mensch ertragen? Und woher nimmt die Umwelt das Recht mir diktieren zu wollen was ich zu tun und zu lassen habe, anderenfalls gibt es entsprechende Sanktionen (Zwangseinweisung Psychiatrie)? 
Ich empfinde es als Terror und mich als ohnmächtig, ausgeliefert und hilflos und so wütend und zornig, dass es wehtut. Andererseits bin ich so kaputt, zerbröselt, zermürbt durch die vielen Jahren Krankheit und Überlebenskampf im Ärzte- und Ämter- und Anträgemarathon, dass ich mir schmerzhaft und sehnlichst wünsche einfach alles hinter mir lassen zu dürfen und für immer meine Ruhe zu haben. 
Sorry, ist lang geworden und ein bisschen konfus, glaube ich. Und ich weiß ehrlich nicht, ob das gut ist, dass ich hier schreibe. Dass Fremde, die mir eigentlich nicht helfen, nichts verändern können, herhalten müssen. 
N.

----------


## Anonymisiert

hey du. 
ich lag grad im bett, im halbschlaf, der cdplayer spielte alte songs (die ich hörte als ich 17/18 und noch voller träume war) und ich merkte immer mehr wie suizid ich wurde. bin nun aufgestanden, musik ab, und hab mails gecheckt, und die einzige mail war die von diesem forum, mit deinem beitrag als erstes.
drum dacht ich ich schreib dir mal.
ich versteh dich gut. und ich weiß auch dass es wenig hilfe da draußen für menschen wie uns gibt, die tiefer fallen als andere. meist mehr nachdenken als andere. man kann sich aufraffen und ins licht gehn und spass haben, aber irgendwann holt es einen wieder ein und zieht einen runter.. ich bin gerade selbst in therapie, beschäftig mich schon länger auch selbst mit psychologie und merk. die psychologin tut gut, aber sie kann einem nicht wirklich weiterhelfen. ich glaub das kann man nur selbst..
fallen.. aufstehn.. gegen die sonne blinzeln.. WEITERMACHEN!
es is natürlich schwierig auf einen beitrag wie deinen zu antworten, du hast einiges hinter dir, miiieses hinter dir und ich versteh deine phobie zu ärzten sehr gut, sie sind zu oft mit ihrem latein am ende oder lassen sich nur gern oberflächlich ein. 
ich habe selbst grad sehr viel wut in mir was das betrifft, und ich muss aufpassen, dass ich diese messer (worte) die in diese welt gehören und meine meinung ausdrücken nicht gegen mich selbst richte.
drum finde ich es toll dass du hier geschrieben hast, und deine meinung sagst. es kann hier natürlich niemand dein leben beeinflussen, und meiner meinung nach hat jeder das recht, von dieser erde zu gehen.. aber ich glaub du hast wichtiges zu sagen, und nicht nur hier. auf dieser welt rennt einiges schief, du hast das selbst erlebt, und dieser beitrag gehört eigentlich auf eine titelseite. damit die welt mal sieht, wie es um die medizin der heutigen zeit steht. 
technisch super fortgeschritten, medikamente für oder gegen jede einzelne zelleinheit, ärzte in allen fachrichtungen, aber ein simples.. `wie gehts ihnen?´ bringt fast kein arzt über die lippen. gefühle? irgendwann mal gehört ..
und lassen jemand wie dich hängen..
ich weiß nicht was du aus deinem leben machen wirst, aber ich sag dir eins, ich sammle kraft.. die ich nicht wieder gegen mich selbst richte, sondern zum ersten mal dorthin wo sie hingehört. ich habe auch einiges an kampf hinter mir, und krebs, und es fällt mir teils schwer, nach vorn zu blicken, aber es gibt einen grund warum ich noch lebe, und das nutz ich.
jede seele ist ein universum für sich, und darf gezeigt werden, in allen farben..
würd mich freun wenn wir noch mehr von deinem lesen.. 
schlaf gut

----------


## summi

Hallo, 
das Leben kann wunderschön sein und voller wunder!
Lebe und geniese das Leben mit Gottes hilfe wirst du es schaffen!
Ich habe auch schlimmes hinter mir, ja ein bösartiger TUMOR hat mein Leben total aus der Bahn geworfen.
Aber ich gebe nicht auf und werde Kämpfen,und den Ärzten den  rücken drehen und keine Bestrahlungen oder sonstiges machen lassen.
Ich habe die Nase voll mir von Ärzten immer wieder anderen Meinungen sagen zu lassen und keiner weiss bescheid.
Glaube an Gott und Geduld werden auch dir das Leben lebenswert machen.
Sei stark gehe mit Freunde aus beschäftige dich so viel du kannst lese Bücher und entspanne dich, dann wird es dir so Gott will wieder gut gehen.
Liebe Grüsse von summi  :Smiley:

----------


## schiko

Hallo N., 
ich habe soeben Deine mail gelesen und wurde nachdenklich, wütend und neugierig. Was ist passiert? Ich war doch wirklich der Meinung, dass den Menschen bei denen ein Suizid mißglückt ist, die volle Aufmerksamkeit seitens unseres Gesundheitswesens, oder auch aus dem sozialen Bereich geschenkt wird. Es ist unverantwortlich Dich mit Deinen Problemen allein zu lassen. Naürlich ist es auch schwierig, als Außen-stehende/r Dir einen Rat zu geben, da die Hintergründe nicht bekannt sind. 
Nachfühlen, kann ich Deine Gedanken auf jeden Fall. Es ist sicher auch blöd zu sagen, es geht schon weiter, wenn man kein Licht am Horizont sieht. Manchmal sind es die
kleinen Dinge des Lebens, die es lebenswert machen.  
Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du eine helfende Hand findest, die Dir den Weg in und durch das Leben leichter macht. 
Du bist nicht allein. 
Liebe Güsse 
Schiko

----------


## Anonymisiert

Danke für eure Beiträge. Es ist gut, dass jeder von euch seinen Weg kennt und ihn geht. 
Auch ich kenne meinen Weg und möchte ihn gerne gehen. Ich will nicht zurück in dieses Leben, das schon so viele Jahre keines mehr ist. Doch wie soll ich die Akzeptanz der Beteiligten erreichen, die durch das zu frühe Auffinden zwangsläufig mit drinhängen? Bin ich nicht gezwungen, in das Heimliche zurückzukehren? Nach außen hin "ja, es geht mir besser, es geht mir gut", und in meiner Privatspähre alles für den Countdown vorzubereiten, wenn ich irgendwann einfach nicht mehr weiterkann? Ob ich nochmals einen perfekten Zeitpunkt finden werde? 
Was geschieht, wenn der nächste Tiefschlag kommt? Und er kommt so gewiss wie das Amen in der Kirche. Es gibt nichts, absolut gar nichts, was mich hier halten kann.   

> aber ich glaub du hast wichtiges zu sagen,

 Nein, das ist gewiss nicht so. Ich bin nur jemand aus dem Volk, der sich endgültig abgewandt hat, der auf seine Weise aus allem aussteigen will, seine Spuren verwischen, als wäre er nie gewesen. Die Lücke, die vielleicht entsteht, wird sich schnell schließen. Das Leben ist zu rasant, als dass ich mir darum Gedanken machen müsste.   

> Sei stark gehe mit Freunde aus beschäftige dich so viel du kannst lese Bücher und entspanne dich, dann wird es dir so Gott will wieder gut gehen.

 Und wenn Gott nicht will? Und schreib jetzt nicht, dass ER will. Das weiß niemand, das propagieren zwar bestimmte Glaubensgruppen vor allem in Freikirchen, aber SEin Wort sagt nichts davon.   

> dass den Menschen bei denen ein Suizid mißglückt ist, die volle Aufmerksamkeit seitens unseres Gesundheitswesens, oder auch aus dem sozialen Bereich geschenkt wird. Es ist unverantwortlich Dich mit Deinen Problemen allein zu lassen.

 Vielleicht ist das normalerweise ja auch so? Nur halt bei mir nicht? Bei mir ist vieles anders als normalerweise. Das wurde schon häufig festgestellt, egal ob es um Rententräger, MDK, Krankenkasse oder Ämter ging. Und das Problem mit meinen Problemen ist, dass niemand etwas daran ändern kann. Sie sind nicht aus der Welt zu schaffen, nicht zu verändern und ich bin auch durch nichts davor zu schützen. Das ist nicht nur mir klar, sondern gerade auch denen, die eigentlich helfen sollten und oft auch helfen können - anderen. 
Deshalb bin ich so zermürbt, nicht mehr belastbar, deshalb glaube ich nicht mehr daran, dass noch irgendetwas gut gehen wird, zu vieles war mörderischer Kampf, deshalb will ich keine Anträge mehr stellen, nicht mehr auf andere angewiesen sein, nicht mehr abhängig sein von Entscheidungen anderer. Das habe ich viele, viele Jahre gehabt und nichts davon ging einfach oder leicht.  
Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich habe, um all das nicht mehr aushalten zu müssen ist nur die, dass ich aus dem Leben gehe. Ich kann die Umstände nicht ändern, die Entscheidungsträger nicht beeinflussen, die Gesetze nicht ändern, ich kann nur mich verändern, nur das, was ich wirklich in der Hand halte. 
Ach, wofür schreibe ich das hier eigentlich. Es ist genauso sinnlos wie alles andere. 
N.

----------


## Purzel 1

Oh, weh! Das ist ein hartes Thema, bei dem ich mich ehrlich gesagt total überfordert fühle. Dennoch möchte ich Dich nicht ohne eine Antwort lassen. Aber ich denke, daß eigentlich alles was man schreiben und sagen kann falsch ist und aus diesem Grund wirst Du sicherlich hier sehr wenig Antworten finden. Das hat nichts mit Desinteresse der Menschen zu tun. Sondern ich denke, daß Du einigen damit Angst machst. Sie fürchten sich sicherlich etwas falsch zu machen und wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann tue ich das auch. Keiner möchte, daß Du dieses kostbare Leben fortwirfst und keiner wird so geschult sein, jetzt die richtigen Worte zu finden, weil Dir ganz einfach keiner Deine Last abnehmen kann. Was ich dazu weiß ist, daß es noch so schwer sein kann. Der Mensch ist generell in der Lage es durchzustehen und auszuhalten. Tschechow sagte es in einem seiner Stücke einmal sehr treffend." Vielleicht ist der Sinn des Lebens einfach zu lernen, alles was einem so wiederfährt irgendwie auszuhalten. " Oftmals kommt man an einen Punkt an dem man meint, daß es nicht auszuhalten wäre und man ist verzweifelt. Dann weiß man nicht wie und warum es weiter gehen soll. Sicher ist, wenn man es zuläßt: Es geht tatsächlich immer wieder weiter. Und was zunächst ganz trostlos aussieht kann durch irgendein Ereignis, daß Du jetzt noch nicht sehen kannst einen Sinn erhalten und sogar noch wunderschön werden. Manchmal sogar von einer Sekunde auf die andere. Alle diese schweren Phasen, die man durchlebt und meistert tragen dazu bei, daß man in seinem Leben immer stärker wird und zu einer Kraft gelangen kann, von der man auch heute noch nicht ahnt, daß sie in einem steckt. Sei bitte nicht mutlos, denn ich denke, daß Du sicherlich ebenso mutig weitermachen kannst. Und am Ende kann aus Dir ein ganz starker und mutiger Mensch werden, auch wenn Dir das im Augenblick sinnlos erscheint. Du stellst Dir vielleicht vor, daß die Sinn- und Trostlosigkeit endet, wenn man tot ist und daß es dann besser ist. Aber stimmt das? Ist tot sein wirklich besser? Keiner kann Dir diese Frage beantworten. Es könnte genausogut sein, daß tot sein doof ist. Denn es ist noch keiner zurückgekommen, der uns das sagen könnte. Warum macht es also Sinn sich in so eine unsichere Situation zu begeben, wenn man aus der Misere in der man steckt, vielleicht noch etwas besseres machen kann. Das wird sicherlich ein Stück Arbeit sein. Dennoch lohnt es sich das zu versuchen. Tot sein kann man immer noch und das für sehr lange Zeit. Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, daß Du hier noch eine Aufgabe hast, nur noch nicht weißt wie die aussieht. Das könnte zb. sein, wenn Du die Situation gemeistert hast, daß Du anderen Menschen mit Deiner Erfahrung einmal helfen kannst, wie man aus so einer Situation herausfindet. Nicht jetzt, denn jetzt brauchst Du erst einmal Hilfe. Aber vielleicht später.... Zunächst einmal benötigst Du fachlich qualifizierte Hilfe. Könnte die Telefon-Seelsorge eine Hilfe darstellen? Telefonnummer _0800 - 111 0 111_ und _0800 - 111 0 222_
Warum ist Dein Leben zur Zeit so sinnlos? Ich wünschte ich wüßte mehr um Dir irgendwie zu helfen, aber ich befürchte, daß ich zu dumm dafür bin, Dir irgendetwas zu sagen, daß Dir wirklich ein Trost sein könnte und daß Dir einen Halt geben könnte. Aufgeben ist immer schlecht, das weiß ich gewiß. Gib nicht ohne einen Kampf auf. Allerliebste Grüße Purzel

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo Purzel, 
danke für deine Antwort. Die Telefonseelsorge habe ich schon einige Male in Anspruch genommen und mich damit zumindest kurzfristig über Wasser gehalten.   

> aus diesem Grund wirst Du sicherlich hier sehr wenig Antworten finden. Das hat nichts mit Desinteresse der Menschen zu tun. Sondern ich denke, daß Du einigen damit Angst machst.

 Da hast du sicher recht. Und vermutlich ist das auch der Grund, warum ich seit dem missglückten Suizidversuch in einem Vakuum leben muss. Das macht die "Rettung" noch weniger einsichtig, denn danach ist das Leben deutlich schwieriger. Überall läuft man ins Leere. 
Ich war mir im Unklaren, ob es überhaupt gut ist, dieses Thema zu eröffnen und so wie es aussieht, war es falsch. Tut mir leid. Um die Menschen hier nicht weiter zu belasten bitte ich den Chef dieser Plattform, das Thema zu löschen. Danke. 
N.

----------


## Petra2258

Hallo,
als erstes möchte ich Dir sagen, dass meine beste Freundin in einer ähnlichen Situation ist. Neben langjährigen gravierenden Problemen kommen bei ihr noch genetische Gründe dazu. Es ist einfach eine Krankheit, die von nichtbetroffenen schwer zu verstehen ist. 
Ich weiß, dass Sätze wie "Wird schon wieder" oder "Denk positiv" und... nicht helfen. Auch jegliche evl. wirkliche Hilfe erkennt man nur schwer oder gar nicht. Du selbst hast ja schon sehr gut beschrieben, dass Du eigentlich keine andere Hilfe an Dich heranlässt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass bei den unmöglichen Versuchen Dich zu behandeln, auch kleine Hilfen dabei waren. Im Moment gibt es für Dich nur eine Möglichkeit. Du siehst keinen Ausweg mehr. Das ist schlimm.
Um Dich umzustimmen, dass es eventuell etwas gibt, dass Dein Leben wieder lebenswert macht, reichen hoffentlich all die netten Kommentare und nun auch noch meiner.
Sei neugierig und gespannt darauf, was mit Dir noch passieren wird und das alles mit viel Geduld!!! Halt durch!  Da Du im Moment schwer zu überzeugen bist, dass es doch noch etwas gibt, was auf Dich warten könnte, bleibt nur eine Möglichkeit. Du musst all die Hilfen (medizinisch und menschlich) *zulassen* auch wenn sie dir vorerst widerstreben. 
Ich weiß nicht, was Du erlebt hast, dass Dich das Leben so runter zieht. Aber vielleicht bist Du ja auch "nur" krank. In beiden Fällen brauchtst Du Hilfe. Lass es einfach zu!!! Auch wenn Du es erstmal nicht verstehst.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Kraft und Geduld!!!
Es grüßt Dich Petra

----------


## Purzel 1

Lieber N.!  
Ich denke schon, daß es richtig von Dir war hier zu schreiben, denn Du wirst ja gehört und ich denke, viele Menschen nehmen Anteil daran. Es ist halt nur so, daß sie Angst davor haben etwas falsches zu sagen oder zu tun und so fehlen ihnen die Worte. Du könntest Ihnen wenn Du magst dabei behilflich sein. Meist muß man in Worte fassen, was man haben möchte und was einem fehlt, denn nicht immer können andere Menschen das sonst verstehen.Oftmals ist das gar nicht so einfach. Zur Zeit hast Du sicherlich viele ambivalente Gefühle, die Du kaum selbst verstehst. Noch schwerer ist dies, wenn man andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat als Du. Das ist aber nicht schlimm, denn dafür kann man ja zuhören und versuchen zu lernen was Dich bewegt und vielleicht auch bedrückt. Und das aufschreiben ist nicht das Schlechteste was man tun kann, weil man dann etwas in den Händen hält, daß man anfassen kann. Schau,- stell Dir vor ich schreibe jetzt etwas falsches und Du beendest dann Dein Leben, dann bleibe ich zurück und habe den Rest meines Lebens ein schlechtes Gewissen und er geht mir damit total mies. Würde es Dir helfen, wenn ich Dir erzähle, daß mein bester Freund auch vor 3 Jahren einen Selbstmordversuch hinter sich hat, der beinahe geglückt wäre? Es geht im heute auch nicht viel besser, zb. wirtschaftlich und gesundheitlich und seine familiäre Situation hat sich auch nicht geändert. Was sich geändert hat ist die Tatsache, daß er sich einen anderen Freundeskreis aufbauen konnte die ihn wie ein Netz auffangen können. Das bekommt man natürlich nicht auf Anhieb sondern es dauert seine Zeit, bis man dieses aufgebaut hat. Ich bin mir aber sicher, daß Du das nach und nach auch schaffen könntest, wenn Du das zuläßt. Mein Freund weiß zb. wie wichtig er mir ist und daß ich ihn furchtbar vermissen würde und es gibt eine Reihe von Menschen, die ihn ebenso vermissen würden und die ihn sehr lieb haben.Wir führen sehr viele Gespräche und telefonieren jeden Tag miteinander, obwohl ich ihn noch nie gesehen habe. Dennoch ist das mein bester Freund geworden. Ich wäre soooo traurig wenn ich ihn verlieren würde und würde ihn ganz furchtbar vermissen. Dafür lohnt es sich schon zu kämpfen und weiterzuleben, denn das sind sehr wertvolle Freundschaften. Ich wünsche Dir von ganzen Herzen, daß es langsam bergauf geht.  Was ich ganz gewiß weiß ist die Tatsache, wenn Du das alles gemeistert hast und hinter Dich gebracht hast, was Dich jetzt bedrückt und niederdrückt, dann hast Du die Chance ein sehr starker Mensch zu werden, der viele Situationen meistern kann, die andere nicht unbedingt bewältigen würden, weil DU weißt wie man sich fühlen kann. Gib bitte nicht auf. Bei den Psychologen und Ärzten dauert es seine Zeit, bis man den passenden gefunden hat. 
Ein anderer Freund den ich habe befand sich sehr trostlos in Huntsville Texas, im Todestrakt und er sah auch keinen Ausweg mehr, nachdem er dort seit seinem 19. Lebensjahr auf die Vollstreckung seiner Todesstrafe gewartet hat. Die Situation erschien wirklich aussichtslos. Wir haben sehr viel miteinander geschrieben, obwohl mir das Schreiben in einer fremden Sprache schwer fällt. Viele Briefe in dieser Zeit begannen mit dem Satz: Heute in ... Stunden wird mein Freund... hingerichtet..... Letztes Jahr wurde LaRoyce ins Staatsgefängnis nach Dallas verlegt und begnadigt, nach über 18 Jahren im Todestrakt. Ihm ist klar, daß er nun lebenslänglich dafür büßen muß, daß er einer jungen Frau damals als er 18 Jahre alt war das Leben genommen hat. Und das möchte ich hier auch nicht entschuldigen, denn das war schon so und ist sehr traurig. dennoch ist LaRoyce ein Mensch.  Was ich Dir damit sagen will: Manchmal passiert tatsächlich in einer schier ausweglosen Situation etwas, daß man nicht erwartet und das sich wie ein Wunder anhört. Das Leben ist oft sehr schwer, aber nicht immer auswegslos, auch wenn man zur Zeit gar kein Licht am Ende des Tunnels sieht.
Mein Vater ( er lebt leider nicht mehr und war ein sehr lieber Mensch) hatte 2 sehr schöne Sprüche, die mir immer geholfen haben, und die ich Dir sehr gerne ans Herz legen würde. Einer lautete:" Wenn die Nacht am tiefsten ist, ist der Morgen am Nächsten." - Der andere lautete:" Nur Sonne macht eine Wüste." Du hast gerade eine Phase ohne Sonne,- aber Du wirst sicherlich auf keinen Fall, so ein oberflächlicher Mensch werden, wenn Du Deine Probleme lösen konntest oder wenn Du gelernt hast sie auszuhalten. Zu gerne würde ich Dir sagen, daß es schon morgen besser ist, aber das kann ich leider nicht, denn ich bin ja kein Hellseher. Aber mit der Zeit, da wird jeder Schmerz dumpfer werden und man kann ihn leichter ertragen. Nimm Dir mehr Zeit .... Sie ist eine sehr gute Medizin für viele Situationen.  Allerliebste Grüße Purzel

----------


## Purzel 1

PS: Mein bester Freund war überigens über 1 Jahr in einer psychiatrischen Klinik, und er war da auch als sogenannte " Zwangseinweisung", weil er sehr gefährdet damals war. Er war damals so weit, daß es ihm egal war, ob er nun tot wäre oder in der Klinik. Er hat sich diese Zeit genommen für die psychiatrische Klinik als Alternative für einen erneuten Suizidversuch und diese Zeit hat ihm sehr gut getan .  
Ich habe ihn kennengelernt als er schon in der Klinik war und er hat sich anfangs tatsächlich geschämt auszusprechen von wo aus er schrieb oder anrief. Nach 1 Jahr haben wir zusammen über eine Annonce eine Wohung gesucht und er baute sich ein " kleines" aber feines Leben auf, daß sicherlich nicht sehr luxoriös ist. Er ist eigentlich sehr arm und hatte oftmals nichtmal am Ende des Monats genug zu essen, vor allem wenn er zu stolz war, das zu sagen. Es geht nur langsam bergauf, aber eben Schritt für Schritt und manchmal sogar einen Schritt zurück,- aber gottseidank nie soviele, daß er wieder da steht wo es ihm so furchtbar schlecht ergangen ist. DU schaffst das sicherlich ebenfalls. Auch so eine Klinikbehandlung endet eines Tages und Du wirst sicherlich viele Menschen kennenlernen, denen es ähnlich ergeht wie Dir. Oftmals läßt sich so ein Schicksal gemeinsam einfacher ertragen. Mein Freund war früher sehr reich und hatte damals " sehr viele sogenannte Freunde", von denen nicht einer übrig blieb, als der Zusammenbruch kam. Er hat aber wegen einer schweren Erkrankung alles verloren,inklusive seiner Familie, und den Kindern. Dennoch ist das ein ganz toller Mensch. Man muß nur jemanden finden, der 
das sehen kann, wie toll man wirklich ist, auch wenn man komplizierter ist als gewöhnliche Menschen. Ich würde mir wünschen, daß Du Dich auf die Suche nach diesen Menschen machst und daß Du dabei sehr erfolgreich sein wirst und daß Du den Mut findest nicht gleich beim ersten Fehlschlag aufzugeben, der Dir dabei passiert und daß Du dann die Kraft findest zu sagen: Das lasse ich nicht wirklich an mich heran! Das ist ganz einfach Mist! Diesen Mist will ich nicht haben. Daß Du Dir eine Mauer bauen kannst hinter die Du Dich zurückziehen kannst, wenn Du Dich destruktiv behandelt fühlst und daß durch diese Mauer nur Dinge und Menschen dringen dürfen, die wirklich wertvoll sind. Daß Du alles andere auf der anderen Seite dieser Mauer lassen kannst, auch wenn es sich um irgendein Amt oder um eine Dienststelle handelt.   Liebe Grüße Purzel

----------


## Filliz

Hallo 
Dein Schiksal ergreift mich. Hast Du solch eine Todessehnsucht? Ich war erst neulich geschockt, als meine Schwiegermutter sagte (es wurden Metastasen in der Leber diagnostiziert, wobei erst im Juli 2008 der Schwiegervater an einer schweren Krebserkrankung starb), sie würde nicht die ganzen Therapien machen lassen. Da war auch so etwas die Todessehnsucht in ihrem Blick. Eine Sehnsucht, dem geliebten Menschen, den sie vor knapp einem Jahr verlohr endlich wieder nahe zu sein. 
Zum Glück bestätigte sich diese böse Diagnose nicht.  
Weiter hat sich mein Vater, als ich gerade 8 Jahre alt war, am Gebutstag meiner Mutter das Leben genommen. Er hatte schon vorher, so etwas angedroht, aber man hat damals nicht nach psychischen Erkrankungen geforscht. 
Ich sehen den Selbstmord meines Vaters als einen feigen Akt an, denn er wäre sicherlich angeklagt worden, weil er meine ältere Schwester schwängerte. 
Also, wenn Du aus dem Leben unbedingt ausscheiden möchtest, dann überlege einmal, wem Du im Leben wichtig bist. Wer würde Dich vermissen. Sicherlich werden es mehr sein, als Du glaubst. Und dann könnten diese Mensch sagen, wir hatten ja keine Ahnung, wie es um ihn stand, -weil Du evtl. helfende Hände nicht annimmst. 
Du kannst auch annonym zu Beratungstherapien gehen. Z.B beim Caritas-Verband.
Du könntes auch in eine betreute Wohngruppe gehen, wenn Dein Problem etwas mit Einsamkeit zu tun hat. 
Aber eigentlich glaube ich, Du möchtes, dass Dir jemand hilft, denn sonst hättest Du Dich nicht in diesem Forum zu Wort gemeldet. 
Damit Du Hilfe bekommen kannst, musst Du,- wie bereits Purzel schrieb, Hilfe zulassen und annehmen.
Und egal, was Du auch immer glaubst, warum Dein Leben nicht mehr lebenswert ist,- es gibt mehr Menschen, denen Du wichtig bist, als Du glaubst. 
Sich das Leben zu nehmen ist genauso wie vor etwas Weglaufen. Man läuft vor etwas weg, weil es einem Angst macht. Angst lässt sich aber bekämpfen. Bekämpfe das, was Dir im Leben Angst macht. 
LG
Tanja

----------


## Christiane

Lieber N! 
Es ist richtig und wichtig, dass du über deine Probleme schreibst. Es gibt viele Menschen in ähnlichen Situationen, die einen Ausweg suchen. Ich werde deshalb das Thema nicht löschen. Wen es zu stark belastet, der wird nicht weiterlesen. Und die, die dir antworten, tun es weil es ihnen wichtig ist. 
Was mich interessiert: geht es dir dauerhaft schlecht? Oder ist es möglicherweise nur eine miese Phase? Kannst du dir nicht vorstellen, dass das Leben irgendwann wieder lebenswert sein könnte?  
Weist du, auch ich hatte vor 2 Jahren eine psychisch schlimme Phase. Ich bin zweimal vor einem offenen Fenster gestanden. Ich bin nicht gesprungen, weil ich unter starker Höhenangst leide. Damals habe ich mich darüber geärgert, heute bin ich froh darüber. Das Leben ist wieder schön, ich habe meinen Weg gefunden. Es gibt wieder Dinge, über die ich mich freuen kann. Vielleicht schaffst du es auch, deinen Blick auf irgendetwas Schönes zu richten. Auf einen Menschen, der dir wichtig ist, oder etwas anderes. Glaub mir, es gibt immer etwas, für das es sich lohnt zu leben, du siehst es nur im Moment nicht.   
Ich wünsche dir alles Gute und dass du den für dich richtigen Weg finden wirst. 
Lieber Gruß von Christiane

----------


## Purzel 1

Liebe Christiane! 
Das sehe ich auch so. Schön, daß Du den Tread stehen läßt und nicht löschst. 
Und ich muß sagen, daß ich als ich am ersten Tag den Tread las auch erst einmal nichts dazu schreiben konnte, eben weil ich es in einer Phase las, in der ich mit der Belastung nicht umgehen konnte. ( Ich finde es sehr wichtig, daß N. das weiß und liest.) Aber ich hab die ganze Zeit darüber nachgedacht. Und das werden sicherlich viele Menschen tun. Viele würden sicherlich sehr gerne etwas dazu schreiben, und es fehlen ihnen die Worte. Lieber N. verlier den Mut nicht.Schau,- Es gibt soviele Menschen, die Dir zuhören und Dich ernst nehmen . Liebe Grüße Purzel

----------


## Anonymisiert

Danke für eure Gedanken und eure Zeit.   

> Du selbst hast ja schon sehr gut beschrieben, dass Du eigentlich keine andere Hilfe an Dich heranlässt.

 Woraus liest du das, Petra?   

> Ich bin mir sicher, dass bei den unmöglichen Versuchen Dich zu behandeln, auch kleine Hilfen dabei waren.

 Das ist schön für dich, dass du dir da sicher bist. Es entspricht nur leider nicht den Tatsachen. Bisher fand überhaupt keine Behandlung statt. Aber das macht nichts. Wenn es für dich so leichter ist, dann ist das in Ordnung.   

> Du musst all die Hilfen (medizinisch und menschlich) zulassen auch wenn sie dir vorerst widerstreben.

 Sie widerstreben mir keineswegs, wenn, ja wenn es denn welche gäbe.   

> Schau,- stell Dir vor ich schreibe jetzt etwas falsches und Du beendest dann Dein Leben, dann bleibe ich zurück und habe den Rest meines Lebens ein schlechtes Gewissen und er geht mir damit total mies.

 Niemand trägt die Verantwortung für meine Entscheidungen und mein Handeln als ich allein. Kein Grund, ein schlechtes Gewissen oder ähnliches zu haben – nicht mal hypothetisch.    

> er sich einen anderen Freundeskreis aufbauen konnte die ihn wie ein Netz auffangen können. Das bekommt man natürlich nicht auf Anhieb sondern es dauert seine Zeit, bis man dieses aufgebaut hat.

 Ich habe einen Freundeskreis, investierte viele Jahre meines Lebens in Beziehungen – das ist nicht der Punkt.  
Es mag sein, dass ich dem ein oder anderen wichtig bin – aber es bedeutet mir nichts mehr. So grausam das auch sein mag – es ist die Wahrheit. 
Es geht um Zwänge, denen ich seit über zehn Jahren ausgeliefert bin und denen ich nicht entkommen kann. Umstände, die vom Gesetzgeber vorgegeben sind und an denen ich nicht vorbeikomme, egal wie sehr sie mich triggern. Und niemand, wirklich niemand kann etwas daran ändern. Die, die mich begleiten und mich medizinisch versorgen, stehen genauso hilflos daneben, können nichts tun als zu versuchen ein bisschen Schadensbegrenzung zu machen.  
Und entweder ich überstehe das oder eben nicht. Und so wie es aussieht, überstehe ich es dieses Mal halt nicht mehr. Es war einfach schon zu oft und mit jedem mal wurde es schlimmer und unerträglicher. Ich möchte mein Leben lieber überlegt beschließen, als durch eine Kurzschlusshandlung, die dann evtl. Schaden anrichtet, als wenn ich es in Ruhe angehe. 
Für manche mag es weglaufen sein, bitte, das ist jedem unbenommen wie er es betrachten möchte. Für mich hat es sehr viel Ruhe. Nicht mehr kämpfen gegen Windmühlen, nicht mehr warten, zittern, bangen, nicht mehr auf Pfiff „bei Fuß“ gehen müssen. Nicht mehr wildfremden Menschen das Innerste offenbaren müssen und die dürfen dann urteilen und werten wie es ihnen gefällt und ich kann mich nicht mal wehren, weil ich die Gutachten nicht zu sehen kriege. Einmal etwas nicht getan, schon kippt der Antrag „mangels Mitarbeit“.    

> dann hast Du die Chance ein sehr starker Mensch zu werden, der viele Situationen meistern kann, die andere nicht unbedingt bewältigen würden,

 Ich werde nie wieder ein starker Mensch sein können, keine Chance, zuviel zerstört. Früher oder später wird es darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich in irgend einer beschützten Einrichtung werde leben müssen, weil ich das Leben in unserer Gesellschaft entgültig nicht mehr bewältige. Die nächste Stufe ist dann Pflegefall, weil ich mich nicht mehr versorgen kann. Das ist absehbar. Will ich das? Nein, das will ich definitiv nicht. Ich ertrage schon jetzt kaum noch die Menschen.   

> Was mich interessiert: geht es dir dauerhaft schlecht? Oder ist es möglicherweise nur eine miese Phase? Kannst du dir nicht vorstellen, dass das Leben irgendwann wieder lebenswert sein könnte?

 Es geht seit über zehn Jahren nahezu ausschließlich bergab; leise aber stetig. Kaum mal ein paar Monate zum Luft holen und Kraft sammeln. Sollte es eine miese Phase sein, dann hat sie einen verdammt langen Atem.  
Nein, ich kann es mir nicht mehr vorstellen, auch wenn ich mich lange dagegen gewehrt habe. Die Erfahrungen der vergangenen Jahre lehrten mich, dass es keine Besserung geben wird. Das ist kein Schwarz sehen, sondern eine Tatsache und Tatsachen muss man akzeptieren. 
Ich bin schwer krank, körperlich und mittlerweile auch psychisch, zerstört durch das, was sich „Sozialstaat“ nennt und wo es nicht um Menschen sondern um Gelder geht. Und muss doch jedes Mal aufs Neue beweisen, dass ich wirklich krank bin und nicht einfach faul herumschmarotze, wie es so gerne propagiert wird. Ich lebe am Existenzminimum, meine Zukunftsaussichten sind gleich null, die Altersarmut wartet auf mich.  
Es kommen ständig weitere Erkrankungen dazu, mittlerweile bin ich bei Morphinen angelangt und kriege doch keine Ruhe. Jeder Arztbesuch bei einem neuen Arzt ist ein Spießrutenlauf, weil es doch sehr viele Mediziner gibt, die das Rad neu erfinden wollen und sich schlicht mit den Erkrankungen nicht auskennen. Auch da muss ich immer und immer wieder beweisen, was schon lange klar ist, weil alles angezweifelt wird was ich sage. Selbst mit harten Befunden in der Tasche. Ich ertrage diese immer wiederkehrenden Demontagen einfach nicht mehr. 
Es ist nicht so dass ich sagen würde ich kann nicht mehr. Das ist schon lange Schnee von gestern. Schon lange zieht mir jede Kleinigkeit den Boden unter den Füßen weg, wirft mich in schwere Depressionen und in Dissoziationen, aus denen ich fast nicht mehr herausfinde. Da ist nichts mehr, was ich den Ereignissen entgegensetzen könnte, schon lange nicht mehr - beim besten Willen nicht.  
Es ist vielmehr so dass ich sage – ich mache da nicht mehr mit. Ich steige aus aus diesem mörderischen Karussell. Befreie mich vom Würgegriff der Maschinerie. Ich stehe nicht mehr zur Verfügung. Ich gebe zurück was mir zur Verfügung gestellt wurde und verlasse diesen Ort, ganz bewusst und das fühlt sich sehr gut und stimmig an. 
N.

----------


## Purzel 1

Ganz ehrlich, N?
Ich würde mich in eine Klinik begeben.
Die haben da Sozialarbeiter, die Dir bei den Behörden helfen können, und die auch wissen wie man mit den Behörden und Ämtern umgeht und kennen die Leute oftmals dort. Vielleicht gelingt denen ja doch etwas zu ordnen und Dir zu helfen.
Wenn Du da nicht klar kommst, oder es gefällt Dir nicht, dann kannst Du Dir immer noch überlegen, ob Du sterben möchtest. Das läuft einem ja nicht weg. 
Um Altersarmut würde ich mir im Moment weniger Gedanken machen, denn man weiß ja noch gar nicht, ob man überhaupt so alt werden würde, wenn man so krank ist. Die Chance mit der Klinikbehandlung würde ich nocheinmal wahr nehmen, denn da kann man sich intensiv um Dich kümmern und die haben auch genügend Erfahrungen, um Dir zu helfen. Sicherlich würdest Du da auch auf Menschen treffen, denen es ähnlich geht. Solange Du in der Klinik bist, wärst Du erst einmal behütet und es passierte Dir überhaupt nichts böses und Du hättest etwas Luft und Zeit ohne die alltägliche Belastung zu überlegen und nachzudenken. Sicherlich ist es Deine Entscheidung, was Du mit Deinem Leben machst. Dh. aber nicht, daß man die nicht ein bißchen verschieben kann und daß man nicht noch etwas ausprobieren sollte. Mein Freund hat dort sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die haben von da aus sein gesamtes Insolvenzverfahren gemanagt und sehr viel sortieren können. Das ist nicht so übel wie sich das anhört und wie man meint.  Liebe Grüße Purzel

----------


## Anonymisiert

> Ganz ehrlich, N? Ich würde mich in eine Klinik begeben.

 Ganz ehrlich Purzel?
Ich hatte mich aus eigenem Antrieb in eine Psychiatrie begeben und wurde dort nur verwahrt. Keine Behandlung, keine Gespräche, nichts. Nur die stereotype Frage nach suizidalen Gedanken von nahezu täglich wechselnden Ärzten - das wars. 
Und die Klinik, die mich hätte aufnehmen sollen, verweigerte nach zwei Gesprächen die Aufnahme mit dem Hinweis, sie könne mir keine geeignete Behandlung anbieten. Die Suche nach einer anderen Klinik läuft gerade und sie läuft nicht gut. Und die Zeit läuft davon. Was glaubst du wie lange man in so einem Spannungsfeld ohne Hilfe aushalten kann? 
Das habe ich zwar alles schon mal geschrieben, irgendwie aber scheint das nicht angekommen zu sein oder aber ihr könnt es euch nicht vorstellen oder aber ihr zweifelt an dem was ich schreibe. Euer gutes Recht, dennoch ist es die Wahrheit - ich kann es nicht ändern und mag mich auch nicht rechtfertigen für etwas, was granatenmäßig schief läuft, was ich selbst niemals gedacht hätte und worauf ich schlicht keinen Einfluss habe. 
Ich kann nichts dafür, dass sich die Behandler fürchten. Ich bringe nunmal eine geballte Ladung mit, hätte mir mein Leben bei Gott anders gewünscht. 
N.

----------


## Purzel 1

Lieber N! 
Ich hab das schon gelesen, und ich glaube Dir auch, daß so etwas passiert, -Ich hoffe, aber daß nicht jede Klinik so reagiert. Vielleicht hat jemand gute Erfahrungen gemacht, die er weitergeben kann. Ich kenne nur die Klinik in der mein Bekannter war.Nutzt Dir diese Adresse etwas? Dann besorge ich Dir die. Liebste Grüße Purzel

----------


## Patientenschubser

Eine geeignete Klinik lässt sich am aller Besten mit dem (möglicherweise vorhanden) Psychiater/ Psychologen finden!
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist sich mit seiner KK auseinander zusetzten diese wissen in aller Regel welche Kliniken was und ggf wie behandeln. 
Jammern hilft nicht, wenn etwas geschehen soll muss Mann/ Frau sich eben selber drehen (sprich drum kümmern!) 
Gruß Patientenschubser

----------


## Schlumpfine

> Also, wenn Du aus dem Leben unbedingt ausscheiden möchtest, dann überlege einmal, wem Du im Leben wichtig bist. Wer würde Dich vermissen. Sicherlich werden es mehr sein, als Du glaubst. Und dann könnten diese Mensch sagen, wir hatten ja keine Ahnung, wie es um ihn stand, -weil Du evtl. helfende Hände nicht annimmst.

 habe selber diese schweren jahre durch, was meinst du, wie egal mir war, wer mich vermissen würde, die haben mir ja auch nich geholfen, die haben auch nich gesehen, wie dreckig es mir ging, die waren auch nich für mich da. solche gedanken hat man da und nicht das man vermisst werden könnt. das ist ja das problem, man glaubt und "weiß", das man anderen nur eine last ist und alle besser ohne einen dran wären usw.   

> Aber eigentlich glaube ich, Du möchtes, dass Dir jemand hilft, denn sonst hättest Du Dich nicht in diesem Forum zu Wort gemeldet. Damit Du Hilfe bekommen kannst, musst Du,- wie bereits Purzel schrieb, Hilfe zulassen und annehmen.

 abschiednehmen geht am besten im netz, man ist immernoch da, wenn man nicht mehr da ist... niemand kennt einen, der die rettung rufen könnte usw. auch ich wollte abschiednehmen, aber musste aufpassen, wem ich was sage. ne zwangseinweisung ist nicht schöööön, glaub mir.    

> Und egal, was Du auch immer glaubst, warum Dein Leben nicht mehr lebenswert ist,- es gibt mehr Menschen, denen Du wichtig bist, als Du glaubst.

 mag sein, aber dieses "licht" sieht man in der verfassung nicht mehr    

> Sich das Leben zu nehmen ist genauso wie vor etwas Weglaufen. Man läuft vor etwas weg, weil es einem Angst macht. Angst lässt sich aber bekämpfen. Bekämpfe das, was Dir im Leben Angst macht.

 das hört sich für mich nach "klugscheißer" an, warst du mal in solch einer situation? weißt du, was du damit anrichten kannst. nun ist er/sie auch noch allein schuld an der verfassung und an der krankheit und nur zu faul, sie zu bekämpfen.... 
mach mal ungeübt nen marathon dann weißt du wieviel kraft ein suizidaler mensch zum kämpfen noch übrig hat. atmen kostet mehr kraft als du zum joggen brauchst und aufstehen mehr, als 8 stunden arbeiten....so sieht es aus...... 
liebe/r n. 
weißt du, was mir nach jahren in dieser phase wirklich geholfen hat? nicht böse sein, aber ich hab mich "selber" um eine einweisung in eine psychiartrische klinik gekümmert, war beim ersten mal 16 wochen da, nach einem jahr nochmal für 12 wochen und nach einigen weiteren jahren ein drittes mal für 10 wochen, immer in anderen kliniken. das ist wichtig, damit die ärzte/psychologen nicht schon eine vorgefertigte meinung haben. es hat zwar jahre gedauert, aber ich habe "gelernt" zu leben, "gelernt", was mir gut tut, "gelernt" mir gut zu tun. ich habe einiges geändert und bin heute froh, diesen schweren weg gegangen zu sein. ICH KANN MICH HEUTE VERSTEHEN UND MIT MIR LEBEN. 
freiwillig in die klinik zu gehen ist nicht so schwer, angedroht hatte man es dir ja schon.  
wenn du eine gute klinik findest, möglichst nicht in der der nähe deines wohnortes, möglichst wenig kontakt zum normalen umfeld, versuch heimfahrten möglichst lange rauszuschieben... 
was hat dir denn dein hausarzt zur antwort gegeben, warum die klinik dich nich will :Huh?:  
viel glück, und wenn du möchtest: soul1967@web.de

----------


## Purzel 1

Empfiehlt die Krankenkasse keine Kliniken ? Die müßten doch da Informationen haben. Liebe Grüße Christa 
( Dies ist die Klinik :CliCK )

----------


## Anonymisiert

> Eine geeignete Klinik lässt sich am aller Besten mit dem (möglicherweise vorhanden) Psychiater/ Psychologen finden!
> Eine andere Möglichkeit ist sich mit seiner KK auseinander zusetzten diese wissen in aller Regel welche Kliniken was und ggf wie behandeln. 
> Jammern hilft nicht, wenn etwas geschehen soll muss Mann/ Frau sich eben selber drehen (sprich drum kümmern!) 
> Gruß Patientenschubser

 Danke Patientenschubser, 
dein Beitrag klingt, als hättest du den absoluten Durchblick, vor allem was chron. Suizidalität angeht (psychatr. Diagnose) und wüsstest ganz genau, dass Menschen wie ich einfach nur auf ihrem breiten Hintern sitzen und die Umwelt vollnölen. Rumjammern, die Hände in den Schoß legen und den Kopf in den Sand stecken. Ich bin beeindruckt von deinem Wissen.... 
N.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Danke Purzel und Conny für euren Input. 
Conny, ich hatte mich selbst in die Psychiatrie eingewiesen, bin jedoch nur verwahrt, nicht behandelt worden. Darüber habe ich bereits geschrieben. Und die Klinik lehnte mich ab mit der Begründung mir keine geeignete Behandlung geben zu können. Das ist ein großes Uniklinikum. 
Purzel, die KK macht seit Jahren nur Probleme wenn ich etwas benötige so nach dem Motto: Das lohnt sich doch nicht mehr... Dafür braucht man enorm Kraft und Atem.  
Bisher bin ich bei allem, was ich oder meine Hausdoc versucht haben, gegen geschlossene Türen und Wände gelaufen und irgendwann muss dann einfach auch mal Ruhe einkehren oder Schluss sein. Leben im Spagat KANN nicht lange gut gehen. 
Ich danke euch für eure Zeit und euer Engagement. 
N.

----------


## Purzel 1

Lieber N !  
Ich berichte Dir einmal von meinen Erfahrungen aus meiner Intensivzeit als Krankenschwester.
Wir bekamen recht viele Suizidversuche. Bei einigen sah man wie ernst die waren, andere waren nur vage Hilferufe und dann gab es die, die tatsächlich nur die Familie unter Druck setzen wollten. ( Nun zieh Dir bitte den Schuh nicht an,- ich erwähne das nur, weil ich Dir Erfahrungen aufzeigen möchte ), und warum einiges so läuft, wie es läuft. Wir hatten eine 9 Betten Intensivstation mit 16 angeschlossenen Monitorbetten, die über unsere Zentrale liefen, und einen Reanimationsplatz über die alle Reanimationen des Hauses liefen, alle RTW´s lieferten ihre Patienten zunächst in unserer Notaufnahme ab. Nachts arbeiteten wir mit 3 Schwestern/ Pflegern. Und jeder hatte neben seinen Beatmungspatienten eine der anderen Aufgaben zu bewältigen. Der gesündeste wurde bei Platzmangel auf eine Normalstation verlegt. Und es gab Nächte in denen wir über diese Abteilung bis zu 16 Patienten durchgezogen haben. Wenn wir dann einen Suizidversuch bekamen, war das eine ganze Menge Arbeit, die manchmal Stunden in Anspruch nahm. In dieser Zeit hatten wir kaum Zeit uns um die Menschen zu kümmern, die noch auf der Intensivstation lagen und die gerne weitergelebt hätten. Man machte oftmals einen Spagat, um die Aufgaben zu bewältigen. Nun ist es so, jeder Mensch hat sein Schicksal, und ein Mensch der so verzweifelt ist, daß er sein Leben beenden möchte, tut mir von Herzen leid. Aber man steckt in der Zwickmühle, wenn man unter diesen Umständen arbeiten muß. Mit der Zeit schafft man sich auch ein dickeres Fell an, weil man das sonst nicht ertragen könnte. So ergeht es vielen, die unter diesen Umständen arbeiten müssen. 440 Überstunden sammelte ich damals in einem Jahr an. So geht es tatsächlich im Gesundheitssystem zu. Oftmals fehlte mir die Kraft mich auch noch auf Probleme anderer Menschen einzustellen. Das merkte ich besonders als mein Vater bei uns reanimiert wurde und als ich ihn bis zum Abschalten der Beatmungsgeräte begleitete. Man reagiert dann nicht mehr so sensibel und das geht leider auch nicht, weil man dann seine Pflicht nicht mehr erfüllen kann.
Nun hilft Dir das nicht bei den Ämtern, aber vielleicht hilft es Dir ein wenig zu verstehen, warum es in manchen Kliniken so bescheiden für Dich läuft.Man bekommt viel zuviele Patienten, die man zu betreuen hat und macht dann zwar seinen Job, aber nicht mehr gut. Wenn Du auf die behandelnden Menschen zugehen könntest würde Euch beiden das sicherlich sehr helfen. Wie es in der Psychiatrie aussieht kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, weil ich da noch nicht war. Tatsache aber ist, daß die überall in den Kliniken nur minimal Personal einsetzen, die wirklich mit der Zeit überfordert sind und oftmals kaum mehr wissen, wo sie beginnen sollen. Auch in den anderen Kliniken arbeitet man oftmals wie eine Krake mit 8 Armen. Ich könnte mir denken, daß die Beamten in den Behörden vielleicht gut besetzt sind, aber nicht befugt etwas zu genehmigen und Beschränkungen haben. Wie ich gerade gelesen habe, werde ich zb. bei dem Schwerbeschädigtenausweis auch Probleme bekommen. Ich glaube, daß diese Anweisungen von den Vorgesetzten kommen, und daß die Leute Ärger bekommen, wenn sie nicht akribisch streng sind. Das Problem, daß ich bei Lesen Deines Problems habe, ist daß mir zb. Informationen fehlen, daß zu werten und bewerten, weil ich den ganzen Ablauf nicht kenne. 
Wenn ich zb. einen Patienten aufnehme erhalte ich oftmals Informationen, die ich für meine Arbeit benötige um die nötigen Dinge festzustellen und 1000 andere Informationen, mit denen ich überschüttet werde. Dabei gehen wichtige Informationen oftmals unter, weil der Patient zb. aufgeregt ist und dann viele Dinge aufeinmal berichten möchte. Nach 1 bis 2 Tagen stellt sich dann oftmals heraus, daß etwas wichtiges untergegangen ist, oder nicht mitgeteilt wurde. Könnte es sein, daß gerade die Beamten auf den Behörden dasselbe Problem haben, insbesondere weil ihnen dann Fachwissen fehlt und weil sie dafür nicht ausgebildet sind? Das Gesundheitssystem in Deutschland liegt brach und die scheinen nichts mehr zu haben, daß sie verteilen und genehmigen können. Das sieht man ja auch bei anderen Erkrankungen. Das Personal schreit schon öffentlich um Hilfe, weil viele Leistungen gar nicht mehr erbracht werden können.  Oder liege ich mit dem Eindruck falsch? 
Mein Freund hatte damals bei der Behandlung in der Klinik auch immer einen anderen Psychiater in der Stadt, den er regelmäßig aufsuchte, weil er mit den Klinikärzten nicht so gut voran kam, wie mit dem anderen Arzt. Es ist also möglich nebenher einen anderen Arzt zu haben. Wie er das gemacht hat, weiß ich leider nicht. - Ich möchte das Thema auch bei ihm nicht ansprechen und ihn danach fragen, weil ich mit ihm darüber rede, wenn ER von sich aus das Thema beginnt und reden möchte. 
Wie ich schon erwähnte lebt auch er am Existenzminimum und das ist wirklich schwer. Ich bekomme viel mit, wie das ist so zu leben. Dennoch haben wir gemeinsam sehr viel geschaffen, was das Leben lebenswert und schön macht. Auch er hat oftmals schlimme Schmerzen. Ich bin total begeistert, was er alles in den letzten 18 Monaten gelernt hat und nun umsetzen kann.  Er hat viele Talente, von denen er bisher nicht einmal etwas ahnte, daß er das alles erlernen und umsetzen kann. In diesem speziellen Fall hat er das programmieren gelernt und ist super in allem was Computer betrifft. Das bringt ihm sogar eine finanzielle Perspektive.  Aber es geht wirklich nur langsam und Schritt für Schritt vorran und man muß sich das langsam gemeinsam erarbeiten. Die allerherzlichsten Grüße Purzel

----------


## Purzel 1

Oops. das hat sich überschnitten , N. 
Das ist ja eine seltsame Begründung, daß Dir die Kraft fehlen würde. Dann müßte man doch daran arbeiten, daß Du diese Kraft bekommen könntest.
Gäbe es da etwas, daß Dir einfällt, was Dir helfen könnte?  
@Conny - Ich glaube, daß Du recht hast damit, daß die Klinik nicht in der Nähe sein sollte und daß man wenig Kontakt zu seinem Umfeld haben sollte. Das hat meinem Freund auch sehr geholfen. Irgendwann hat er sich dann ganz anders orientieren können, weil er die alten " Wurzeln" loslassen und ganz neue Dinge erfahren konnte. Sein ganzer Freundeskreis ist heute ein ganz anderer und nach ganz anderen Aspekten ausgesucht und aufgebaut. Schön wäre es, wenn wir wirklich noch einen Sozialstaat hätten. Damit meine ich nicht, daß es Gelder einfach SO geben sollte, aber oftmals wäre eine sinnvolle und individuelle Arbeitsstelle ( wenigstens stunden- oder tageweise ) sicherlich hilfreich, wenn man sich sein neues Leben aufbauen möchte. 
 Lg Purzel

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Danke Patientenschubser, 
> dein Beitrag klingt, als hättest du den absoluten Durchblick, vor allem was chron. Suizidalität angeht (psychatr. Diagnose) und wüsstest ganz genau, dass Menschen wie ich einfach nur auf ihrem breiten Hintern sitzen und die Umwelt vollnölen. Rumjammern, die Hände in den Schoß legen und den Kopf in den Sand stecken. Ich bin beeindruckt von deinem Wissen.... 
> N.

 
Für mich klingt das was du schreibst nur nach Gejammer! 
Nein ich habe nicht den absoluten Durchbilck, aber du scheinst dir nicht helfen lassen zu wollen, so lese ich jedenfalls deine Beiträge.
Es ist schon was dran an dem Satz nur wer sich helfen lässt dem kann auch geholfen werden! 
Ich bin beeindruckt von deiner absoluten Schwarzseherei und deiner dauerhaft negativen Einstellung!

----------


## Anonymisiert

> Für mich klingt das was du schreibst nur nach Gejammer! 
> Nein ich habe nicht den absoluten Durchbilck, aber du scheinst dir nicht helfen lassen zu wollen, so lese ich jedenfalls deine Beiträge.
> Es ist schon was dran an dem Satz nur wer sich helfen lässt dem kann auch geholfen werden! 
> Ich bin beeindruckt von deiner absoluten Schwarzseherei und deiner dauerhaft negativen Einstellung!

 Na Patientenschubser, 
lesen scheint nicht deine Stärke zu sein, sonst hättest du verstanden, dass ich sehr wohl Hilfe haben möchte, sie bisher jedoch nicht bekommen habe. Und nicht, weil ich zuhause sitze, Krokodilstränen weine und die Hände in den Schoß lege. Aus der Ecke deiner Profession kam bisher nichts, rien, niente. Du hast keinen blassen Schimmer, aber so eine hübsche Breitseite mitten hinein tut doch richtig gut.  
Nachdem du jetzt dein Urteil losgeworden bist, und so richtig schön das Messer in den offenen Wunden rumgedreht hast, geht es dir hoffentlich besser. Nun, ich werde dich mit meinem "Gejammer und meiner Schwarzseherei" nicht mehr belästigen. Du hast deinen Nick gut ausgewählt, Patientenschubser.   
@ Purzel: Danke für den Link, ich habe mir die Klinik angeschaut. Ich habe Indikationen, die dort nicht behandelt werden. Aber ich wollte es wenigstens versuchen. 
Ich verabschiede mich und werde ab sofort hier auch nicht mehr lesen und auch niemanden mehr belästigen mit meinen kleinen Problemchen. Sie sind ja nun wirklich nicht der Rede wert. 
N.

----------


## Schlumpfine

> Für mich klingt das was du schreibst nur nach Gejammer! 
> Nein ich habe nicht den absoluten Durchbilck, aber du scheinst dir nicht helfen lassen zu wollen, so lese ich jedenfalls deine Beiträge.
> Es ist schon was dran an dem Satz nur wer sich helfen lässt dem kann auch geholfen werden! 
> Ich bin beeindruckt von deiner absoluten Schwarzseherei und deiner dauerhaft negativen Einstellung!

 patientenschubser! :-o 
weißt du, warum die psychischen problem in der gesellschaft immer mehr zunehmen? 
weil es immer mehr "menschen wie dich gibt". null ahnung aber immer seinen senf dazugeben. egal und ohne rücksicht auf verluste.  
zum glück bin ich kein mensch, der anderen was schlechtes wünscht... 
geh dich erstmal informieren, im netz ist genug zu finden, oder sprich mal mit nem psychiater, des könnte dir auch nicht schaden... (deine sig sagt ja alles!)

----------


## Patientenschubser

Vielen Dank für die "freundlichen Worte". 
Ich lese in und zwischen den Zeilen und stelle Fest! 
Hilfe nicht erwünscht alles schlecht!
Schön auch die Reaktionen darauf! 
Eine "richtige Klinik" zu bekommen ist gar nicht so schwer!
Nimm die Ratschläge und Hilfestellungen an und es wird klappen da bin ich sicher!
Nur das wollen muss eben da sein, sonst geht garnichts! 
@ Conny, 
schön das du mich so gut kennst und genau weißt was ich so tue oder nicht!
Der Satzbaufehler ist übrings sehr süß:  

> zum glück bin ich kein mensch, der anderen was schlechtes wünscht...

 Ich gehe aber davon uas das du ein Mensch bist  :Smiley: 
Im Übringen wünsche ich auch niemandem etwas schlechtes oder habe ich das hier mit einem Wort geschrieben?

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hallo N. 
ich denke, du warst einfach in einer falschen Klinik und wenn du dort ebenfalls so negativ reagiertest, wie hier, dann ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass man dich wegschickte. Man muss sich helfen lassen wollen, sonst kann man es gleich vergessen.

----------


## Purzel 1

@N.
Ich glaube, daß man bei der Krankenkasse Kliniken erfragen kann, die müssen da eine Liste haben. 
Allerliebste Grüße Purzel

----------


## wheelchairpower

Purzel  
das hatte Schubser bereits geschrieben! 
 Beitrag #18   

> Eine andere Möglichkeit ist sich mit seiner KK auseinander zusetzten diese wissen in aller Regel welche Kliniken was und ggf wie behandeln.

----------


## Purzel 1

Das macht nix....  
Liebe Grüße Purzel

----------


## wheelchairpower

In gewisser Weise schon, denn es fängt ein wenig an zu nerven und erweckt den Eindruck, dass man schreiben kann was man möchte, es wird ignoriert.  :Zwinker:

----------


## Purzel 1

Lieber Wheelcairpower! 
Ich denke, daß das in der Natur der Erkrankung liegt. Ansonsten wäre das gesund und es wäre keine Behandlung notwendig. Das ist aber nicht der Fall. Ich bin gerne bereit das auch noch hundertmal zu wiederholen, wenn es denn dazu führt, daß jemand sich fachlich qualifizierte Hilfe holen kann, der sie benötigt.  Mich nervt das nicht. Und ich möchte eigentlich auch nicht darüber diskutieren, was gesund und was krank ist., weil ich das von hier aus nicht beurteilen kann und nicht beurteilen möchte.  Ich sitz hier nur am Rechner und habe dahingehend keine qualifizierte Ausbildung. Sicherlich gibt es Menschen, die diese Ausbildung und Erfahrung haben.  Eine typische Eigenschaft einer psychiatrischen Erkrankung ist, daß sie nicht steuerbar ist, daß sie Leiden verursacht und daß man dieses Leiden und handeln nicht unbedingt verstehen muß.  Sie beeinträchtigt das Leben des Patienten und ist nicht selten lebensgefährlich. Ich muß diese Erkrankung nicht verstehen und ich werde sie ganz sicherlich nicht mit 2 Sätzen heilen können. Was ich sehe, ist daß es hier bisher mit der Behandlung nicht geklappt hat, weil noch kein passender Therapeut gefunden wurde, dh. nicht, daß es keinen passenden Therapeuten gibt, der sich mit der Behandlung auskennt und zu dem N. einen Draht finden wird, damit die beiden positiv miteinander arbeiten und Erfolge erzielen können. Es geht nicht darum " recht" zu haben.  Ich habe nichts davon zu beurteilen, wer Recht hat oder nicht.  Allerliebste Grüße Purzel

----------


## wheelchairpower

Oh man, wie ich vermutete. Es wird und wurde nicht richtig gelesen! 
Mich nervt das Thema nicht! Nervend ist, wenn man mehrmals das selbe schreibt. Schubser wies auf die Kk hin und du danach auch  2x. Für mich ein Zeichen, dass nicht richtig gelesen wird. Du fragst sogar nachdem Schubser die Kk erwähnte, ob die Kk keine Klinik kennt. 30 min später... 
So, nun widmen wir uns mal wieder diesem eigentlichen Thema. Auch wenn Person namens N. nicht mehr ins Forum kommt, wie sie ja schrieb.

----------


## Purzel 1

Lieber Wheelchairpower! 
Das ist eigentlich sehr schade, denn N.´s Beitrag war eigentlich ein Hilferuf. Ich bin recht traurig, wenn jemand um Hilfe bittet und er macht dann diese Erfahrungen.  Es macht absolut nichts aus, wenn man mehrmals etwas wiederholt, daß man für richtig hält, das andere macht mir leider sehr viel aus und ich überlege tatsächlich wie sinnvoll so ein Forum ist und ob ich mich daran weiterhin beteiligen möchte. Es gibt immer viele Ansichten im Leben, die man tollerieren sollte und Du wirst an meiner Reaktion sehen, daß es nicht meiner Art entspricht einen Forumskollegen zu gängeln. Ich habe diese Sache hier etwas anderes gelesen. Wenn ich mir den Tread so ansehe, dann finde ich in ganz, ganz schlimm und sogar sehr schädlich. Das hab ich in derselben Weise hier schon einmal mit einem pikanten Thema erlebt, bei dem ich dachte: Oh, das sprengt jetzt den Rahmen der Möglichkeiten und wird sehr pikant oder brenzlig aus meiner Erfahrung heraus. Die ist aber die, daß ich schon mehrmals Suizidversuche erlebt habe während meiner Berufstätigkeit. Dabei waren etliche die mißlungen waren, aber auch einige, die nicht glimpflich abgingen. Keiner der je so einen Suizid erlebt hat, würde so reagieren. Liebe Grüße Purzel

----------


## Purzel 1

Ich denke, och verabschiede mich hier am besten. lg Purzel

----------


## Patientenschubser

> .... Keiner der je so einen Suizid erlebt hat, würde so reagieren...

 @ Purzel 
erstmal finde ich es sehr schade das du die Segel gestrichen hast und einfach abhaust das zeigt das du in keinester Weise Kritikfähig zu sein scheinst. Zum anderen hoffe ich das du dass hier noch liest. 
Ich arbeit in einem Beruf in der Suizid fast schon zum täglichen Brot gehört.
Ich habe dadurch jede Menge einschlägiger Erfahrungen, auch solche auf die ich gerne verzichtet hätte!!! 
Daraus folgt auch meiner, und nicht nur meine!, Erkenntnis nur wer sich helfen lassen will dem kann auch geholfen werden. 
Den Wunsch zu äussern und alles ganz schlimm hinzustellen reicht als Bereitschaft zur Hilfe aufnahme nicht aus.

----------


## wheelchairpower

> Das ist eigentlich sehr schade, denn N.´s Beitrag war eigentlich ein Hilferuf.

 So verstand es ich es, aber alle Vorschläge die kamen, waren ihm/ihr nicht die Richtigen. Deswegen wurde ihm/ihr der Hinweis gegeben, sich an die Kk zu wenden.  
Ist nun auch wurscht, Purzel, du bist ebenfalls gegangen, warum auch immer.   
Schubser und alle anderen die mir das beantworten können, da habe ich eine Frage. 
Wenn jemand durch versuchten Suizid eingeliefert wird, wird dieser Patient dann nicht auch eingewiesen?

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Wenn jemand durch versuchten Suizid eingeliefert wird, wird dieser Patient dann nicht auch eingewiesen?

 
So ist es bei uns, jeder der einen Suizidversuch hinter sich hat kommt in stationäre Behandlung in der PLK.
Was dann weiter geschied entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

----------


## wheelchairpower

Danke Schubser! So kenne ich es auch vom Hören und ich meine auch, dass man dann so einfach ohne weiteres auch nicht entlassen wird. 
Deshalb verwundert mich dieses gesamte Thema hier total und bestätigt fast meinen Eindruck, dass das hier eine Geschichte ist. Das hier nur jemand etwas Aufmerksamkeit sucht. So etwas ist schlimm und gehört auch in psychologische Behandlung.

----------


## Vianne

Moin, 
ich habe hier bis jetzt nur mitgelesen, weil ich einfach zu wenig über die Situation weiß und ein wenig abwarten wollte ob ich ein paar mehr Puzzelteile kriege. 
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ICH diejenige wäre, die in so einer Situation steckt und dann die Antworten lese und jetzt auch noch lese, dass das ganze als "Story" gewertet werden möchte, obwohl NIEMAND wissen kann wie alles insgesamt aussieht, dann wird mir ganz schlecht. 
Ich weiß was schwere Depressionen sind und dass es gar nichts nützt dann angepflaumt zu werden man solle sich zusammenreißen und jammere nur herum und alles negativ und was sonst hier noch rumschwirrt. Das ist - im Fachjargon - kontraindiziert und treibt den/die Betroffene/n noch mehr zum Rückzug. Alles was dadurch hier erreicht wurde ist dass N. nicht mehr kommt. Woher seid ihr nur so sicher, dass das hier nicht die vielleicht einzige Anbindung von N. nach draußen gewesen ist? 
Ich arbeite stundenweise bei einer Psychiaterin und WEISS dass es Patienten gibt, die nach einem versuchten Suizid NICHT in eine Psychiatrie eingeliefert werden, wenn ein niedergelassener Psychiater (bei dem der Kranke in Behandlung ist) die Behandlung weiterführt UND die Ärzte der Intensivstation davon überzeugt sind, dass der Patient mitmacht und die Vereinbarungen einhält. Meine Ärztin hat derzeit zwei Patienten bei denen das so läuft und es läuft ganz gut, sie halten sich an die Verträge. Die Möglichkeit in die Psychiatrie einzuweisen bleibt natürlich offen. 
Ich habe viele Stunden darüber nachgedacht ob ich hier im Forum am richtigen Platz bin, wenn Dinge, Menschen und Situation _interpretiert_ werden. Interpretation hat nichts mit wissen oder verstehen zu tun, nur mit einstufen, einordnen und hinbiegen nach dem eigenen Erfahrungshorizont. Wenn _zwischen den Zeilen_ gelesen wird - wie ist das möglich wenn man den Menschen gar nicht kennt? Das geht doch nur bei jemandem, mit dem ich zumindest mal persönlich gesprochen habe, dessen Situation und Umfeld ich kenne, von dem ich wenigstens ein bisschen weiß wie er tickt. Alles andere ist für mich Interpretation und da ist die Fehlerquelle wahnsinnig hoch. Kein Kranker gleicht ganz und gar einem anderen. 
Was mich noch interessiert ist, woher das Wissen stammt, dass N. alles nur _schlimm hinstellt_? Was ist, wenn es wahr ist und ihr euch irrt? Was ist, wenn es wahr ist und ihr euch das nur nicht vorstellen könnt? Ich brauche dafür von euch keine Antwort, das ist nur ein Denkanstoss. Für mich gilt zunächst mal _im Zweifel für den/die Angeklagte/n_. Und je weiter der Thread hier gelaufen ist, desto mehr drehte er sich GEGEN N. 
Ich möchte von niemandem so behandelt werden wie N. und schon gar nicht von einem der das Forum mitverantwortlich betreut. Die Reaktionen von N. finde ich gar nicht interessant. Ich kenne sie gut von Kranken, die mit dem Rücken an der Wand stehen und keinen Ausweg mehr sehen. 
Im Gegensatz zu dem ein oder anderen hier habe ich in N.s Sätzen _wörtlich_ gelesen, dass Hilfe gewünscht ist und man sich auch um Hilfe bemüht und die medizinischen Helfer bisher nichts erreicht haben und trotzdem weiter auf Kliniksuche sind. Das ist nicht Ablehnung aller Hilfe es wurde nur noch nichts erreicht und warum soll ich unterstellen dass N. lügt oder sich wichtig macht oder nur _Aufmerksamkeit_ will? 
Ich habe nicht die Hoffnung dass meine Zeilen zum Nachdenken anregen, aber ich wollte sie trotzdem schreiben und nicht einfach stillschweigend gehen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass auch meine Worte interpretiert werden und dass auch mir fehlende Kritikfähigkeit angehängt wird. Es ist immer einfacher nach dem Splitter des anderen zu gucken, als den Balken vor den eigenen Augen zu betrachten, sich selbst zu prüfen und vielleicht zu entdecken, dass man geirrt hat und sich verändern sollte.  _Man sieht nur mit dem Herzen gut, das Wesentliche ist für das Auge unsichtbar._ 
Vianne

----------


## Schlumpfine

nur ganz kurz, patientenschubser, du mäkelst an meinem satzbau rum, deine fehler, die du hier machst, sind garnicht aufzählbar, aber du zeigst mir mit deinem geschreibsel, auf welchem niveau du dich bewegst.... 
ich war auch der meinung, mir sei nicht zu helfen, habe alles abgelehnt, aber nicht bewusst. zum glück gibt es nicht nur patientenschubser, sonst wäre ich nicht mehr auf dieser welt. 
du hast deine erfahrungen aus deinem leben, ich meine genau auf der anderen seite gesammelt. ich bin profi auf diesem gebiet (der depri-seite). bist du´s auf deinem gebiet (wie man nem schwer depressiven menschen helfen kann)? ich glaube nicht. 
was ich dir glaube, du hast die schnauze voll von diesen selbstmördern, weil du die leute erlebst, die leben wollen und nich dürfen. das verstehe ich, aber musst du den armen teufeln, die anders fühlen auch noch mit der keule eins überziehen? manche worte, die du gesagt hast, sind das messer, das man zum selbstmord nutzt. das meinte ich.  
ich weiß sehr wohl, wie schwer das arbeiten im gesundheitswesen ist, arbeite selber bei ner psychiaterin. du kannst dir sicher denken, das ich zu diesem thema dann doch den besseren durchblick habe. nichts für ungut, aber akzeptiere einfach, das du diesmal vielleicht ein wenig zu doll "zugehauen" hast. ich kenne dich von anderen beiträgen, die mir sehr gut gefallen haben, aber das war hier diesmal nicht der fall. und- ich gehe nicht einfach ;-)))

----------


## Schlumpfine

> Danke Schubser! So kenne ich es auch vom Hören und ich meine auch, dass man dann so einfach ohne weiteres auch nicht entlassen wird. 
> Deshalb verwundert mich dieses gesamte Thema hier total und bestätigt fast meinen Eindruck, dass das hier eine Geschichte ist. Das hier nur jemand etwas Aufmerksamkeit sucht. So etwas ist schlimm und gehört auch in psychologische Behandlung.

 falsch 
niemand kann ohne gerichtsbeschluss einfach in der klinik festgehalten werden (wie gesagt, kenne beide seiten), und den zu kriegen ist heute nicht so einfach. man muss nur die behandlung verweigern und schon darf man gehen... einfach so....

----------


## Schlumpfine

> Moin, 
> ich habe hier bis jetzt nur mitgelesen, weil ich einfach zu wenig über die Situation weiß und ein wenig abwarten wollte ob ich ein paar mehr Puzzelteile kriege. 
> Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ICH diejenige wäre, die in so einer Situation steckt und dann die Antworten lese und jetzt auch noch lese, dass das ganze als "Story" gewertet werden möchte, obwohl NIEMAND wissen kann wie alles insgesamt aussieht, dann wird mir ganz schlecht. 
> Ich weiß was schwere Depressionen sind und dass es gar nichts nützt dann angepflaumt zu werden man solle sich zusammenreißen und jammere nur herum und alles negativ und was sonst hier noch rumschwirrt. Das ist - im Fachjargon - kontraindiziert und treibt den/die Betroffene/n noch mehr zum Rückzug. Alles was dadurch hier erreicht wurde ist dass N. nicht mehr kommt. Woher seid ihr nur so sicher, dass das hier nicht die vielleicht einzige Anbindung von N. nach draußen gewesen ist? 
> Ich arbeite stundenweise bei einer Psychiaterin und WEISS dass es Patienten gibt, die nach einem versuchten Suizid NICHT in eine Psychiatrie eingeliefert werden, wenn ein niedergelassener Psychiater (bei dem der Kranke in Behandlung ist) die Behandlung weiterführt UND die Ärzte der Intensivstation davon überzeugt sind, dass der Patient mitmacht und die Vereinbarungen einhält. Meine Ärztin hat derzeit zwei Patienten bei denen das so läuft und es läuft ganz gut, sie halten sich an die Verträge. Die Möglichkeit in die Psychiatrie einzuweisen bleibt natürlich offen. 
> Ich habe viele Stunden darüber nachgedacht ob ich hier im Forum am richtigen Platz bin, wenn Dinge, Menschen und Situation _interpretiert_ werden. Interpretation hat nichts mit wissen oder verstehen zu tun, nur mit einstufen, einordnen und hinbiegen nach dem eigenen Erfahrungshorizont. Wenn _zwischen den Zeilen_ gelesen wird - wie ist das möglich wenn man den Menschen gar nicht kennt? Das geht doch nur bei jemandem, mit dem ich zumindest mal persönlich gesprochen habe, dessen Situation und Umfeld ich kenne, von dem ich wenigstens ein bisschen weiß wie er tickt. Alles andere ist für mich Interpretation und da ist die Fehlerquelle wahnsinnig hoch. Kein Kranker gleicht ganz und gar einem anderen. 
> Was mich noch interessiert ist, woher das Wissen stammt, dass N. alles nur _schlimm hinstellt_? Was ist, wenn es wahr ist und ihr euch irrt? Was ist, wenn es wahr ist und ihr euch das nur nicht vorstellen könnt? Ich brauche dafür von euch keine Antwort, das ist nur ein Denkanstoss. Für mich gilt zunächst mal _im Zweifel für den/die Angeklagte/n_. Und je weiter der Thread hier gelaufen ist, desto mehr drehte er sich GEGEN N. 
> Ich möchte von niemandem so behandelt werden wie N. und schon gar nicht von einem der das Forum mitverantwortlich betreut. Die Reaktionen von N. finde ich gar nicht interessant. Ich kenne sie gut von Kranken, die mit dem Rücken an der Wand stehen und keinen Ausweg mehr sehen. 
> Im Gegensatz zu dem ein oder anderen hier habe ich in N.s Sätzen _wörtlich_ gelesen, dass Hilfe gewünscht ist und man sich auch um Hilfe bemüht und die medizinischen Helfer bisher nichts erreicht haben und trotzdem weiter auf Kliniksuche sind. Das ist nicht Ablehnung aller Hilfe es wurde nur noch nichts erreicht und warum soll ich unterstellen dass N. lügt oder sich wichtig macht oder nur _Aufmerksamkeit_ will? 
> ...

 bravo, so hätte ich es gerne formuliert, wenn ich dazu in der lage wäre, leider bin ich zu sehr mit meiner seele dabei (kenne diesen zustand nur zu gut). ich hoffe, jeder lernt gern ein wenig dazu, wie man anderen auch mit gefühl helfen gann und wenn es nur mitgefühl ist.  
danke vianne, danke

----------


## Patientenschubser

> falsch 
> niemand kann ohne gerichtsbeschluss einfach in der klinik festgehalten werden (wie gesagt, kenne beide seiten), und den zu kriegen ist heute nicht so einfach. man muss nur die behandlung verweigern und schon darf man gehen... einfach so....

 
Es ging hier nicht um einen Gerichtsbeschluß! Sondern wie es weiter geht.
Aber sehr schön das du dich nochmal davon anfängst, wenn man sich nicht helfen lassen willkann man auch nicht helfen...
Aber es ist so das jemand von einem Arzt Zwangseingewiesen werden kann. diese Einweisung wird zur Not mit Hilfe der Polizei durch gesetzt! Anschließend muss innerhalb von 72 Stunden der richterliche Beschluß zur weiteren Behandlung vorliegen! 
Im Übringen liegst mit deiner Vermutung nicht richtig. 
Ich bin es Leid das ich mich hier ständig rechtfertigen muß!  

> du hast die schnauze voll von diesen selbstmördern, weil du die leute erlebst, die leben wollen und nich dürfen

 Ausserdem weiß ich auch was es heißt mit Depressionen gegeiselt zu sein, nicht am eigenen Leib aber doch ähnlich nahe! 
So und wenn es jetzt nicht aufhört mit dem Gehacke gegen mich dann werde ich den Thread schließen!
Ich werde hier weiterhin meine Meinung vertreten!

----------


## Schlumpfine

> So und wenn es jetzt nicht aufhört mit dem Gehacke gegen mich dann werde ich den Thread schließen!
> Ich werde hier weiterhin meine Meinung vertreten!

 schade, ich hacke nicht gegen dich, habs doch versucht zu erklären. aber gut, das du hier was zu sagen hast... 
wer sich deiner (sehr wohl deiner und nicht meiner) meinung nicht anschließt gibt dir also einen grund, den fred zu schließen :Huh?:  aha, so wird das also hier gemacht....dann geh ich lieber nur noch auf die anderen seiten, da sind andere meinungen erlaubt. 
ich denke, wenn ich nicht schreiben darf, wie mir der schnabel gewachsen ist, wenn meine meinung "nur" gehacke ist, was mach ich dann überhaupt noch hier :Huh?:  
viel spaß noch und werd mal nich noch größer.... sonst stolperst du mal

----------


## Christiane

Liebe Conny, 
die Diskussion hatte richtig gut angefangen, aber wir kommen jetzt vom Thema ab. Wir haben nichts dagegen, dass man seine Meinung vertritt, aber momentan besteht der Thread nur aus Vorwürfen und Anschuldigungen. Das ist nicht im Sinne von Herr oder Frau N. 
Wir alle haben unsere Erfahrungen mit unseren Mitmenschen gemacht: der eine braucht einen Tritt in den Hintern, um die richtige Richtung zu finden. Bei dem anderen kommt die gleiche Bemerkung anders an als sie gemeint war. Gerade bei psychisch angeschlagenen Personen ist die Gefahr hoch, dass man etwas falsch versteht. Das ist aber noch kein Grund, eine eigentlich interessante Diskussion in Streit ausarten zu lassen. 
Da wir hier nicht weiterkommen und alles Wichtige bereits gesagt ist, werde ich jetzt einen Schlußstrich ziehen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## dreamchaser

Um hier nochmal etwas Ordnung reinzubringen bezüglich der Zwangseinweisung und gerichtlichen Unterbringung:
Die gerichtliche Unterbringung ist nicht für ganz Deutschland gleich, sondern wird über das PsychKG von den einzelnen Ländern geregelt. Ich selbst kenne mich im PsychKG von Baden-Württemberg und Niedersachsen aus (die anderen kenne ich nicht, brauchte ich nie). 
Zunächst wird eine Zwangseinweisung veranlasst, in der Regelvon einem Facharzt für Psychiatrie oder auch in manchen Fällen von Fachärzten für Innere Medizin. Wenn jemand auf der Strasse auffällig wird, dann können in Niedersachsen bestimmte Personen der Feuerwehr (haben besondere Ausbildung) die Einweisung in die Psychairtie vornehmen. In Baden-Württemberg benötigt man für Personen, die nicht freiwillig in die Psychiatrie mitgehen, jedoch von einem Arzt in die Psychiatrie ingewiesen wurden, die Polizei, die die Person festhalten darf. Der Rettungsdienst darf keine Person gegen ihren Willen festhalten (eine Grauzone ist ggf. ,wenn jemand eigengefährdend ist und wegrennen will bis die Polizei da ist).
In der Psychiatrie selbst darf die Person je nach Land zwischen 24 und 72 Stunden ohne richterlichen Beschluss gegen ihren Willen festgehalten werden. Jedoch muss innerhalb dieser Zeit das Gericht verständigt werden (wie auch bei allen Fixierungsmassnahmen auf Normalstation). Erst auf richterlichen Beschluss ist das Festhalten über diesen Zeitraum hinaus möglich. Wenn sich der Kranke also geschickt zeigt, dann kann der Richter die Unterbringung auch mal nicht genehmigen und damit ist derjenige frei.
Zu allem anderen möchte ich mich nicht äußern, das erhitzt nur die Gemüter.

----------

